# Metal cutting blades for chop saw.



## Chris (Nov 16, 2012)

I have heard that there are blades that cut through metal like butter, not the black standard blade but more like a wood saw blade but for metal. Can anyone give me any insight on this?


----------



## ME87 (Nov 16, 2012)

You're pretty much asking about any cold saw cutting blade it sounds like

Examples can be found here http://airgas.com/browse/product_list.aspx?catID=147&WT.svl=147

If you're doing a lot of steel cutting without coolant, your'e going to go through blades and as you can see, they are expensive. I've used a circular saw with normal wood blade to cut 3" AL and it does well, however AL is substantially softer. 

From what I've seen the only advantage to using a dry cold saw vs a normal abrasive chop saw is keeping sparks down. Cost certainly doesn't justify it. A wet cold saw is probably about a wash in terms of cost but you still have to deal with the mess of coolant at that point.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2012)

That was what I was looking for, Saw one once and thought it was neat.


----------



## ME87 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is probably one of the most affordable (decent) saws out there that isn't on the industrial price list http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200486465_200486465?cm_mmc=Google-pla-_-Power%20Tools-_-Chop%20Saws-_-M0512&ci_sku=M0512&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}&gclid=CNGbyaz51LMCFSmCQgodQFoAtQ

I think Jet's smallest saw is over $3,000. 

If you want to try running a cold cut blade on a regular saw of some sort, you should really look at the RPM's to make sure the blade you are using and the material you are cutting will likely work.


----------



## Otahyoni (Nov 18, 2012)

The cold saws turn at a much lower rpm than regular chop saws.

Cold saws also don't have the bad burr like chop saws and they create very little heat.

Harbor freight sells one for $400 and the blades for $100...Use your own discretion...


----------



## BPJOOP93 (Nov 20, 2012)

Do not use a cold cut blade on a regular chop saw.
RPMs are different and it will waste the blade.


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2012)

For $500 bucks on a cheap one i don't know if I will ever get one.


----------



## Otahyoni (Nov 21, 2012)

That's what i'm saying, Chris... 

I think i'll stick with a regular metal cutting bandsaw. You can get coolant for those too, but i've never seen the need unless you're cutting a huge amount or some very hard steel.


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 21, 2012)

The cold cut saws are awesome!! but.......not worth the money unless you are makin a ton of it with it. There is no clean up to the metal required after cut on a cold cut saw and the metal does not get hot at all. but if you chip a blade (and you will) it will have to be replaced. I do alot of metalfab work and still use the abrasive kind because of cost.


----------

